# What are you watching on TV?



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 21, 2013)

Since we've recently covered, what we are burning, what we are drinking, what we do for a living and where we live, I thought I'd ask what are you watching on TV?

For me, other than the Fox or FX animation (Simpsons, Family Guy, Archer, etc) I watch Shameless, Justified, Dexter, Boardwalk Empire and Sons of Anarchy (guilty pleasure) as far as series go, but also like the shows Dark Matters, How it's Made and many of the Modern Marvel episodes on the History channel.

I used to watch Hard Core Pawn a lot but after seeing it for a few times live and in person when I was in Detroit, that was enough for me, their customers really act like that! I like a lot of the food network and cooking channel shows too, not the competition shows but ones like Good Eats, French Food at Home and Meat Men.

How about you?


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm watching Downton Abbey, hoping to see the crew that cuts, splits and stacks enough wood to feed 35 fireplaces.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 21, 2013)

Wife and I just finished up the season for Homeland, now we are watching Downton Abbey season 3, and waiting for Game of Thrones  to come back.

If I happen to be bored and have the TV on at 7pm I'll catch the Colbert and Daily show repeat.

I don't watch too many other series, though my wife watches a couple. I watch car shows from time to time - Top Gear on BBCA and Wheeler Dealers.  Also like a good space documentarry on Discovery or Science when I stumble across them.

But really I don't watch that much TV.  Our set seems almost hardwired to PBS Sprout these days


----------



## Shane N (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't have TV, so I end up watching Netflix or Amazon's videos. I've been addicted to Fringe. I might just cry when I watch the finale and know that it is done.

I recently started watching Revolution. Pretty sweet concept.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 21, 2013)

Shane N said:


> I don't have TV, so I end up watching Netflix or Amazon's videos. I've been addicted to Fringe. I might just cry when I watch the finale and know that it is done.
> 
> I recently started watching Revolution. Pretty sweet concept.



Just watched Fringe on demand for the series finale. Don't worry, no spolier from me, I just want to watch it again as after reading other people's reaction on line, they pointed out all sorts if things in the background I didn't even notice. Pay attention


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 21, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Wife and I just finished up the season for Homeland, now we are watching Downton Abbey season 3, and waiting for Game of Thrones  to come back.
> 
> If I happen to be bored and have the TV on at 7pm I'll catch the Colbert and Daily show repeat.
> 
> ...



LOVE Homeland too! Tried to watch Girls on HBO since it won awards but couldn't get into it. My hubby watches Game of Thrones, he had read all the books a while back and has been really pleased with the series.

We don't have kids but my inner 5 year old watches those "kids" shows every now and then 

Forgot to mention Mad Men, it seems like forever since it's been on but we watch that too, same with True Blood.

When I want to be amused, I watch doomsday preppers. I love the concept but some of it is a little wacky. I'm prepped but some of these folks are a bit extreme


----------



## Jags (Jan 21, 2013)

Food TV (the actual cooking shows here as well).  A little history channel stuff.  I don't watch much TV so no real trends, other than the above.  OH, John Stewart and Colbert.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 21, 2013)

My wife hates that I watch Sons of Anarchy so I watch it with headphones when she's not around.  It is indeed a guilty pleasure.

I get almost all of my entertainment tv from netfix.  Besides SOA, my other guilty pleasures have been Hell on Wheels,  Walking Dead, Sleeper Cell,
and 24. 

On couples nights, we usually watch something on HG TV, cooking shows, or national geographic type shows.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 21, 2013)

Sherlock, Pawn Stars (not the sleazy Hard Core Pawn), American Pickers, Rehab Addict, Good Wife, Mentalist.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 21, 2013)

Right now, Top Gear (the UK version, the US one sucks).

Usually something on HGTV, DIY, History..like Gold Rush, Rehab Addict, stuff like that.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 21, 2013)

Archer
Anything science or space related on the Science channel
How It's Made
Any old film on TMC
BBC's Top Gear


----------



## Defiant (Jan 21, 2013)

Wicked Tuna, NCIS and College Hoops


----------



## begreen (Jan 21, 2013)

Just about nada, no cable here. Finally saw Dark Knight Rising on Saturday (netflix). My wife watched Downton last night but I got bored and left. I never have been one much for soap operas. Tonight we'll be watching Stewart and Colbert reruns on the tv via the internet.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello Kitty
Cinderella
Beauty and the B.... Oh without the Grand-daughter?
NCIS, Mentalist, That new one on FOX at 9;00 MON
with Kevin Bacon looks like a good one, You never know though.
One called Suits is good. TBS


----------



## bubbasdad (Jan 21, 2013)

NCIS,  Pawn Stars, 2 broke girls, Modern Family.  Some stuff on the History channel.  I think the dark haired girl on 2 Broke girls is hot!!   I'm from Detroit, but I don't care for Hard Core Pawn.  The Gold family is not very likeable.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 21, 2013)

Whats TV ?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 21, 2013)

bubbasdad said:


> NCIS,  Pawn Stars, 2 broke girls, Modern Family.  Some stuff on the History channel.  I think the dark haired girl on 2 Broke girls is hot!!   I'm from Detroit, but I don't care for Hard Core Pawn.  The Gold family is not very likeable.


I go to Detroit a lot for work so I go every now and then to look for old estate jewelry. My husband collects pocket watches and I got him one there on my last trip.  I usually go there from a meeting so, in a suit, I stick out like a sore thumb. Last time I was there I came out to a guy peeing on my tires. Great neighborhood, I probably shouldn't go there myself but no one will ever go with me, people avoid 8 mile, they don't go there on purpose  I try to stay at the Greektown hotel/casino so my trips are planned around hockey/baseball schedules so I can get a room, plenty of other things to do in Detroit!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 21, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Whats TV ?


It's like the front of your wood stove but instead of seeing flames, it lights up with pictures and sounds. Some people have these fancy wide screen thin boxes but mine is a big box, over 25 yrs old but still works.  Look into getting one, when your eyes hurt from watching your fire, you can watch something else


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 21, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> It's like the front of your wood stove but instead if seeing flames, it lights up with pictures and sounds. Some people have these fancy wide screen thin boxes but mine is a big box, over 25 yrs old but still works.  Look into getting one, when your eyes hurt from watching your fire, you can watch something else



My fire is more entertaining than TV these days ! I do like Big Bang Theory though that makes my chest hurt from laughing so hard.

Pete


----------



## blacktail (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been using an antenna since I bought my house almost 18 months ago. I'm seriously thinking about getting Dish or Direct TV. I'll probably have it within the next couple of weeks. For something like $30 a month it would be nice to get the History Channel, Discovery Channel, FX, and Comedy Central. 
The only show I follow is Sons of Anarchy and I've been watching that at a friend's house. 
Having limited TV has helped in some ways though. It makes it much easier to hit the weights at night. I recently achieved a small goal recently and hit 250lbs on the scale.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 22, 2013)

The Weather Channel, Ice Road Truckers, and Alaska State Troopers, (besides sports and news).  IRT gets hokey at times, but I really only follow one driver, Alex Debogorski.  Unlike the younger guys who are all about ego, cussing, swearing, driving too fast, etc...  Alex is the old man of the bunch-he is a family man who has 11 children (yes, all with the same woman ) that he supports working out on the ice roads.  There was another show on Discovery that I used to love to watch called American Loggers that detailed the life of a family logging/log hauling company in the Great North Woods of Maine.  That show was great because there was none of the nonsense like on IRT, but I guess the lack of fighting made it too boring and Discovery canned it   There's another show I've been looking for called North Woods Law about game wardens in Maine, but I haven't seen it lately?


----------



## jharkin (Jan 22, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> When I want to be amused, I watch doomsday preppers. I love the concept but some of it is a little wacky. I'm prepped but some of these folks are a bit extreme


 
Overlap with the power out thread.... but that show just makes me scratch my head.  I see these guys stockpile 5 years of food and wonder if they really think they will just live on indefinitely when the outside world is gone.  What do they expect to do if they accidentally break their leg and end up with a gangrenous compound fracture.  Teach themselves DIY surgery? 



Jags said:


> Food TV (the actual cooking shows here as well). A little history channel stuff.


 
For actually cooking we have come to really like Americas Test Kitchen.  I miss the old days of History channel (and remember the old Wings channel?) when they actually showed history documentaries.


----------



## tbuff (Jan 22, 2013)

Amish Mafia!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 22, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> The Weather Channel, Ice Road Truckers, and Alaska State Troopers, (besides sports and news). IRT gets hokey at times, but I really only follow one driver, Alex Debogorski. Unlike the younger guys who are all about ego, cussing, swearing, driving too fast, etc... Alex is the old man of the bunch-he is a family man who has 11 children (yes, all with the same woman ) that he supports working out on the ice roads. There was another show on Discovery that I used to love to watch called American Loggers that detailed the life of a family logging/log hauling company in the Great North Woods of Maine. That show was great because there was none of the nonsense like on IRT, but I guess the lack of fighting made it too boring and Discovery canned it  There's another show I've been looking for called North Woods Law about game wardens in Maine, but I haven't seen it lately?


 
North Woods Law should be coming out soon . . . me . . . I refuse to watch it . . . makes half of the Game Wardens look like idiots and half of Mainiacs look like ignorant hicks . . . much like the Alaska State Troopers makes it look like 3/4 of Alaskans are homeless, living in shacks and high on drugs or all boozed up. I cannot imagine the Tourism Bureaus of Alaska or Maine particularly like the way these states are portrayed.

American Loggers was a decent show . . . but it bored me since I grew up knowing most of the equipment . . . whereas I did watch Ax Men for a bit as I was intrigued with the different type of equipment used out west and in the swamps.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 22, 2013)

Castle
Survivor . . . that's our "date night" program
Amazing Race
Elementary
Colbert Report
Doctor Who
House Hunters International


----------



## billb3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Cut cable and went OTA quite a while ago.
Actually went a couple years in between with no TV, but decided should have something to watch the local  weather .
Mostly PBS travel shows and +1 on Test Kitchen being interesting sometimes.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 22, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> makes half of the Game Wardens look like idiots and half of Mainiacs look like ignorant hicks


 
Luckily I know better   I watch it more for the scenery and the animals.



firefighterjake said:


> American Loggers was a decent show . . . but it bored me since I grew up knowing most of the equipment . . . whereas I did watch Ax Men for a bit as I was intrigued with the different type of equipment used out west and in the swamps.


 
Eh...too much drama in Ax Men for me.


----------



## Blackcountyburner (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,
over here in good old blighty we seem to be having a slight problem with our weather. Snow has fallen to the depth of nearly 4'' maybe even 5'' in some places, causing the normal mayhem,which can be basically be described as everthing is closed, airports,schools, road networks,rail networks,etc .
But the tv is working and of course we are looking forward to the new series of "Top Gear". But the new "Downton" is "Call The Midwife" which was the big winner in the Christmas ratings war,and I have really enjoyed "Homeland" which is a quality production.
Regards Tim.


----------



## ColdNH (Jan 22, 2013)

We watch way too much TV

For series(do not miss an episode) we watch (in the order of my favorites)

Breaking Bad (surprised i havent seen anyone mention this) by far the best show on TV in my opinion
Walking Dead
Dexter
Shameless
Homeland
Mad Men

(we were getting showtime for free for a while and watch alot on netflix)

As for filler TV ill call it(dont care if a miss an episode TV):

American Pickers
Storage Wars (the original)
Arrested Development
Gold Rush
Alaska Frontier
Alaska State troopers
Pretty much anything on A/E History or discovery channels


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 22, 2013)

blacktail said:


> I've been using an antenna since I bought my house almost 18 months ago.


 
We tried that when we bought the Cottage.  Worked until Canada went digital too, we had a great old black and white Philco we could get Canadian stations on.  We're too far out to get a decent signal, the antenna wouldn't pull "local" stations from inside.  Gave up and got the cheap cable.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 22, 2013)

I would watch Breaking Bad but it would take a lot of back tracking to try to follow it now but the few episodes I've seen were good, I was just not following the story


----------



## ColdNH (Jan 22, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I would watch Breaking Bad but it would take a lot of back tracking to try to follow it now but the few episodes I've seen were good, I was just not following the story


Yeah definitely gotta start that one from the beginning.. it is on netflix.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 22, 2013)

Reality tv aint


----------



## begreen (Jan 23, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> Reality tv aint


NO! Really?


----------



## tbuff (Jan 23, 2013)

You mean most of the crap on tv isn't real!?


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 23, 2013)

Wrastling is real


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> Reality tv aint


 
I can't speak for the "Really Desperate Housewives of the Jersey Shore" or "The Amazing Survivor Bachelor Race" or whatever those shows are, but I enjoy shows like Ice Road Truckers, American Loggers (RIP), North Woods Law, and Alaska State Troopers just because they offer a little taste of the Great White North, stunning landscapes, and a (somewhat) authentic glimpse into life in those places. If I had my druthers I'd be up in the middle of the Great North Woods somewhere, but instead I live in a relatively rural (for New Jersey) part of the Mid-Atlantic.  Whether the scenarios shown are 100% real or not, they remind me of where I love to be.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 23, 2013)

I enjoy some of the reality shows, I just don't take them seriously.


----------



## tbuff (Jan 23, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I enjoy some of the reality shows, I just don't take them seriously.


 
I went and got a Brooklyn Blowout Haircut and named my first kid Snookie....


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I enjoy some of the reality shows, I just don't take them seriously.


 
LOL...just got to reading your profile-The Red Green Show is one of my favorite "reality shows" of all time!    I mean, who hasn't built a jetpack out of old propane tanks?


----------



## cwill (Jan 23, 2013)

Been watching Netfix, haven't seen regular cable in months.  We seem to watch entire series lately.  Some of the cheesy 80's shows like A-team & Knight Rider. Discovered how great of a show Cheers was (too young at the time to appreciate it). Battlestar Galactica, so good we plan to rewatch it soon. Seriously if you haven't seen it, it's one of the greatest shows ever made.   Right now it's Burn Notice, Louie, and next week Top Gear UK!


----------



## seige101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Love Shameless on Showtime! It's the only time i have ever paid for a premium channel.

The usual round up

Holmes on Holmes / Holmes Inspection
Gold Rush
Simpsons
Family Guy
American Dad
NCIS
NCIS LA


----------



## jharkin (Jan 23, 2013)

cwill said:


> Been watching Netfix, haven't seen regular cable in months. We seem to watch entire series lately. Some of the cheesy 80's shows like A-team & Knight Rider. Discovered how great of a show Cheers was (too young at the time to appreciate it). Battlestar Galactica, so good we plan to rewatch it soon. Seriously if you haven't seen it, it's one of the greatest shows ever made. Right now it's Burn Notice, Louie, and next week Top Gear UK!


 
Another vote for BSG as best show ever. I loved it, and loved the originals as a kid, campy as they were. Actually I really miss a good scifi... After years of BSG, Stargate and the spinoffs, Babylon 5, and all the various Star Treks its kinda tough for a SciFi fan on TV now. SciFi channel, or whatever they call themselves now ,hasn't made anything decent in forever 


BTW android autocorrect is crap.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Another vote for BSG as best show ever. I loved it, and loved the originals as a kid, campy as they were. Actually I really miss a good scifi... After years of BSG, Stargate and the spinoffs, Babylon 5, and all the various Star Treks its kinda tough for a SciFi fan on TV now.* SciFi channel, or whatever they call themselves now ,hasn't made anything decent in forever*
> 
> 
> BTW android autocorrect is crap.


 
Agreed . . . that whole station is a joke for true science fiction fans . . . it went downhill about the time they started running professional wrestling on it. I don't even bother with that station any more. Doctor Who is still around . . . and re-runs . . . it is a pretty dry time for good sci fi.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 23, 2013)

Modern Family is my weekly belly laugh.    The boy and I catch pitbulls and parolees on Saturday nights.   Other than that, I just catch random stuff to fill the void when I'm working on schoolwork.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh come on now, there is GREAT stuff on sci fi  

Where else can you see 80's pop stars Debra Gibson AND Tiffany in such high production valued feature presentations such as "Mega Python vs. Gatoroid." 

If you watch it on mute, you can turn it into a drinking game or a Mystery Science Theater episode (I really miss that show)


----------



## will711 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm usually watching the inside of my eye lids

Start my day @ 0230  on the job by 0400 , cook some dinner for my Honey, take care of my wood & pellet stove duties, hang out here with all you Great Folks have some laughs and learn some thing too, come 1900 hrs time for sleep.
I will turn on the tv always on HBO or MAX  don't like commercials I'm into movies and I like some of the series "Newsroom," " Game of Thrones" , "Board Walk." I got into" Strike Back" , and" Hunted "[ made by the Brit's really good stuff ] newest series is" Banshee " loaded with gratuitous sex & violence 

Disclaimer: 90% of these shows are not watched in their normal time slot way past my bed time [ see 1st sentence above ] Catch them on Video on demand Got'a love it.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 24, 2013)

I only really watch Big Bang Theory and Castle....I'm straight but I have the hots for Nathan Filian (sp?), but then, who doesn't....right?


----------



## firebroad (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I like all the way-out, escapist type shows.  Fringe, Supernatural, Grimm etc.  Also really like the stuff from the other side of the Pond, courtesy of WETA UK.  Ashes to Ashes, Dr. Who, etc.  I also love Raising Hope.
I think what I don't really like about the trend TV has taken over the years is the "Soap Opera" format that seems to pop up in so many shows.  Too many main characters, cliffhanger episodes that don't really go anywhere, etc.  I want my adventures to be resolved in 60 minutes or less!


----------



## blacktail (Jan 29, 2013)

The rivers close to fishing on the 31st so I'm getting Directv hooked up tomorrow.


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 30, 2013)

New:
Downton Abbey
Doctor Who
Mad Men
Game of Thrones
Girls
Dexter
Sherlock

Reruns:
Futurama, Family Guy, Parks&Rec, South Park.


----------



## schlot (Jan 30, 2013)

My tv watching has changed some. Finding out the less induced drama reality shows the better. 

Elementary - I'm a Sherlock Holmes fan
Downton Abbey - great acting and writing
Faceoff - special fx they create are amazing
Packers games - real football teams play in the snow
Some of the hgtv home improvement shows
Reruns of Frazier


----------

